# Radio Controled Zipline Dolly



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

So after spending some time at the computer, and in the machine shop. I have finally finished prototype #1 of my R/C zipline dolly. It uses a brushless motor and LiPo battery system. As it sits, it can easily reach 35mph. After doing more R&D, we have definately found some things that need to be improved and fixed.














































This is just a few quick clips of Christian Wright, Sam Dueck, and Carson Storch warming up for "Best Trick" at the UpsideDown UnderGround Jump Jam at Jamie Goldmans house.

https://www.pinkbike.com/v/194318/l/

R/C Zipline GoPro Tests on pinkbike.com


----------



## mutis (Mar 29, 2011)

That looks really great:thumbsup: 
Wish i had that much time too... Actually i do


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

That's some fantabulous work there. I am looking forward to seeing some footage from that, and also some video from someone looking at that shuttle working (not footage from the shuttle, but rather video OF the shuttle). 

I need to really work on my dremel skills to match that contraption.


----------



## RaveOn (Dec 21, 2003)

That is really nice work!

Will the (speed) controller be handle-bar mounted?

What? No gyro....booo 

ps. Do you have plans to sell these in kit form once perfected?


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

RaveOn said:


> That is really nice work!
> 
> Will the (speed) controller be handle-bar mounted?
> 
> ...


LOL! Yeah the next revision will have a gyro on it, plus pan/tilt; we're also working on wireless video transmitter. Video coming up.
This is just a few quick clips of Christian Wright, Sam Dueck, and Carson Storch warming up for "Best Trick" at the UpsideDown UnderGround Jump Jam at Jamie Goldmans house.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/194318/l/

R/C Zipline GoPro Tests on pinkbike.com


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Dayum. Where does Jamie Goldman live??? Over the top job on the dolly.:thumbsup:


----------



## was98strat (Jul 10, 2007)

very elegant design!! 

I hope you're going to include some sort of charging system to take advantage of the free energy on the drop down the zip line!! add that and you'll be able to run that thing all day long!

only other thing i would chang is to make the 2 main pulleys fully captive, as it stands now, all the stress is ion one side of the 2 main axles

Haha ignore me, just realized you weren't building a zip line dolly but a video camera platform!


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

So here are a couple more pics and vids.
https://www.pinkbike.com/v/194483/l/

R/C GoPro Dolly Movin' on pinkbike.com




























A little longer edit.
https://www.pinkbike.com/v/194463/l/

UDUG 2011, "Best Trick Warm-Up" on pinkbike.com


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks Great, I am planning something similar, how would you do the wireless video transmitter? Really wana know?


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

PeterWest said:


> Looks Great, I am planning something similar, how would you do the wireless video transmitter? Really wana know?


I cannot tell you how to do wireless video. I have allready released a little too much info on this thing. I guess you'll have to wait and buy one. I'm not trying to be a dick; just trying to protect my intelectual properties. I hope you understand. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

Its chilled bru, want to use a wireless video transmitter for a rc helicopter mounted camera


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

PeterWest said:


> Its chilled bru, want to use a wireless video transmitter for a rc helicopter mounted camera


Oh gotcha. There are allready some wireless video units for large rc helis. Rediculously expensive though. We are shooting for simplicity, and ease of use. We dont want a product that requires months of training, to use it properly. R/C helis+wireless video= 10 channels of radio control. Now ya need 2 people to run the system; and know what they're doing.


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

So its not as simple as the pilot seeing where he goes on the laptop screen? Do you have any tips for this project, or somewhere were we could get the information necessary to do this?


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

No, thats completely possible. The limiting factor is $$$. You could spend 20,000 on a crazy high tech heads up display system; and another 25,000 on the camera and pan/tilt/focus/zoom carrier. Here are some links 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/dedicam-first-look-champery-2010.html


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice setup, did you have to machine the drive wheels or were you able to find some off the shelf parts? I like that you can get such high speed out of it, definitely gonna have to modify my rig...


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

kenbentit said:


> Very nice setup, did you have to machine the drive wheels or were you able to find some off the shelf parts? I like that you can get such high speed out of it, definitely gonna have to modify my rig...


100% custom fabbed. We are changing the drive system to something more reliable, solid, and simple.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

PeterWest said:


> So its not as simple as the pilot seeing where he goes on the laptop screen? Do you have any tips for this project, or somewhere were we could get the information necessary to do this?


Not sure how crazy you want to get but here's a link to the FPV (first person video) section of RCgroups.com. I've had an insane desire to build an FPV quadcopter somewhere down the line. There's a lot of great information over on that site or you could probably search fpv/rpv for more information.

Sick dolly, btw.


----------



## BSIDE (Nov 21, 2006)

*$$$?*

Are you looking for investors for your zipline dolly?


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

That is awesome!

Idea for future:
Not sure if you noticed but once you put the pan/tilt and Gyro on to it and then through in some wind, the video camera will start swinging side to side....

If you duplicated the Pully system above or below on a second zipline the you could add vertical tension to help limit the side to side swing.


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, we are aware of this. Thats what the gyro is for. A dual line setup is only slighty more stable that a single line and a gyro. We are looking for simplicity, ease of trasportation and setup. Currently I can fit everything I need to set it up; into my hydration pack.


----------



## briangarson (Mar 10, 2010)

are you building this with the hopes of selling it to the general public? or is it for personal use only? Either way it's awesome and I wish I had one


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes to both. We plan on having 2 models. A POV cam specific, and a DSLR specific. The DSLR model will have the addition of a pan/tilt/roll mounting system, and possibly some kind of wireless video downlink or FPV(First Person View) system.


----------



## Mr Kermit the Frog (May 31, 2011)

Sweet setup!
Just erase the cord in post-prod


----------



## pulpwoody (Jan 31, 2006)

FYI, I know a guy who has a set up 'similar". He uses a 900mh transmitter to broadcast the video to an lcd screen so he can see what's going on at all times. I got a hack to allow live transmission of video from the video port of the gopro, and sends that signal to the transmitter. Very cool.


----------



## chilloutcharlie (Jun 7, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

pulpwoody said:


> FYI, I know a guy who has a set up 'similar". He uses a 900mh transmitter to broadcast the video to an lcd screen so he can see what's going on at all times. I got a hack to allow live transmission of video from the video port of the gopro, and sends that signal to the transmitter. Very cool.


Sweet dude! My HD GoPro has a live video feed option, no hack needed? I thought they were all that way. Cool. I'm enjoying the options that the new Contour cam is offering in the wireless vid feed and bluetooth department.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats sweet Nick,

It looks like the Contour + has a optional transmitter/reciver I might upgrade my contour soon.


----------



## Grave9 (Aug 3, 2009)

Man that is really cool! Great footage!


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'm stoked to check out the new Contour cam. lots of sweet options on that thing!


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Dude, its been a really fun project thus far.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Nick,

Have you hit up GoPro/Contour for some sponsor ship yet? I would guess with your ability and level of creativety going into your videos and equipment that you should be able to get at least some free gear out them as long as you give them some advertising in your videos (credits/product placement/signs/posters).


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah dude; we're working with both of them


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

here is a quick clip of it moving from an outside camera.
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/194483/


----------



## theGreenEGg (Mar 1, 2010)

That thing is awesome! Nice work. This question may be a little premature but how much are you planning on selling them for?


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

We do not want to release any kind of guessed price. Prototypes tend to be very expensive due to their one-off nature. We are working on the numbers for actual production; and should be able to give a close ball park number fairly soon.


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

*Prototype #3!!!*

So we have just recently finished putting together our third prototype dolly, and we are pretty thrilled with the imrovements to the drive system and battery life. I ran this dolly for 6 days; at about 4-5 hours each of those days. Still havn't ran them dead yet. The new drive system is a vast improvement, allowing both super slow and fast speeds. We're still working out the bugs on the stabilization system, but have only found minor vibrations and swaying in the video. The video below was shot on a super windy day, with a full crosswind. We still have things we're wanting to improve and develop for this dolly; but I thought I would share what we've been up to lately. I would like to share some recent pics of the new dolly; but we're not ready for that quite yet. We have to protect intellectual properties. Enjoy the video from the newest dolly version.
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/207393/l/

R/C Zipline Dolly Prototype #3, Test #2 on pinkbike.com


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

*New Dolly Pictures!!!*

So here are a few pictures of the 3rd prototype dolly. Its still a work in progress, but plan to have a final version completed late this summer or early fall.


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

So i really wanted to get out and open this thing up on a long stretch of line, to test out the new components. Video is below. We are using our mid-sized drive wheel now; it seems to provide a little more speed.
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/213091/l/

ProtoDolly#3 with some changes. on pinkbike.com


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

*Update*

We are currently working on completing version 4; a pre-production prototype. We have made some vast improvements with this final model. It will be sold as a base model R/C system, with the options of adding a pan/tilt/roll unit, gyro system, and wireless video transmission. Below are some pictures of version 4 parts being test fitted before sending to the anodizer.
Line-Cam-Parts Photo Album - Page 1 - Pinkbike.com

Here are a couple other test vids from the last version of Line-Cam.
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/221465/l/

Line-Cam Shots on pinkbike.com

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/232121/l/

Blackrock Day Trip, 12-9-11 on pinkbike.com

This last vid is from some angle testing; we have found that it will climb vertical with 2lb payload. The most current model will be able to support a 5-15lb payload. 
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/238088/l/

Line-Cam Angle Test #2 on pinkbike.com


----------



## chasingredmovie (Apr 1, 2012)

Nick, I love your zipcam, I am directing a documentary (see trailer by searching "Chasing Red" on youtube ) Chasing Red. We are filming this summer ... and I want to incorporate a zipline cam. Please contact me at: pamplona11 at gmail - so we can talk! Thank you in advance.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

man i bet you could market that thing!!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

One more toy I would be enticed to buy but then probably never use it or get good results.

The line still has to be placed in mounting locations for suitable shots. Between tree, poles or whatever. Permission has to be sought which probably in most cases would not be granted to just individual riders not part of a race organizing group or whatever. (Due to liability issues in getting the thing in heights that it needs to be at).

I see the feasibility for use as very low for the average helmet/pov cam owner that would be excited by this.

Or am I missing something here. Perhaps do an instructional showing how the average user would go about setting this up for some above the trail shots.....


----------



## PointOfViewCameras (Sep 15, 2009)

Sick!!! I have been trying to figure out a simple way to set up a smooth manual zip line that can be tied off in a few minutes. Love the RC idea. Nice Work!


----------



## Charles Sweeney (Apr 9, 2012)

Excellent work! Just hope you haven't posted too much that would jeopardise your patents. Either way, won't stop you selling them!


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> One more toy I would be enticed to buy but then probably never use it or get good results.
> 
> The line still has to be placed in mounting locations for suitable shots. Between tree, poles or whatever. Permission has to be sought which probably in most cases would not be granted to just individual riders not part of a race organizing group or whatever. (Due to liability issues in getting the thing in heights that it needs to be at).
> 
> ...


Yes, of course you would need permission and possibly permits for filming large events, contests, festivals, etc. But if you are out filming local trails on public land; you have nothing to worry about, unless you are filming a commercial or production movie. Then you would need land manager approval.
And yes, this isn't exactly an inexpensive product, and isn't really going to marketed towards the base consumer user. That is what our smaller, lighter, less expensive, gravity Line-Cams will be marketed toward. Thanks for your input.
Instructional Vids to come...


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

PointOfViewCameras said:


> Sick!!! I have been trying to figure out a simple way to set up a smooth manual zip line that can be tied off in a few minutes. Love the RC idea. Nice Work!


See above statement. We will be launching a gravity Line-Cam System soon!


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

*Line-Cam System Update!!!*










Well, we have come along way, from the first r/c dolly we made. We are currently finishing up our first pre-production unit; so we can do some final testing and a little more R&D for other coming projects. You can follow our progress, on our new Facebook page, https://www.facebook.com/#!/LineCamSystems Please "like" our page, and follow along as we progress further....
We will have our full website up in the coming few weeks.

Tech Update:
Current top speed: 60mph w/5lbs of camera gear.
Minimum speed: 0.15mph 
0-60: In a 25ft Distance.
60-0: In a 15ft Distance.
Max Angle: 65 degrees (Vertical operation with different gearing).
Cable Length: 500ft (currently testing 1000ft).
Set-Up Time: 10-20minutes (depending on length)
Total Weight: 37lbs (including all rigging and 500ft of cable) 
(add 15lbs for 1000ft of cable)


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

*7000 Series LineCam in action!!!*

This past weekend we had the linecam set up at UDUG 2012 (UpsideDown UnderGround Jump Jam) at the Goldman Compound. Here are some pics of the unit and some pics of the action. Video to come soon!



























































































Incredible footage to come!...


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

is it me... or... is that last guy kinda sitting on the rear tire.. with his nads jamming into the seatpost? the expression makes me think I'm right... :yikes:


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

*Rigging Set-Up Video*

A quick vid of setting up the rigging for the LineCam.
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/255462/l/

LineCam Rigging Set-Up on pinkbike.com


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

wow thats looking real sweet, fast and simple set up.... 
when are you expecting to have a production model available,, and whats the expected retail price,


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

We should have production models available in 3-4 weeks. Somewhere in the range of 3400.00 for a complete system packaged in a pelican case.


----------



## 617mtnbike (Dec 4, 2012)

Is that Camera included in the 3,400 Price, or just the cable and Line Cam system? Really like the product and interested in buying it when it comes to the market.


----------



## enV (Dec 5, 2012)

Very cool setup, good luck with it. Great to see innovative pieces coming available.


----------



## zipguy (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey, did you guys ever make it to production with this setup? We're looking to design something similar (for ziplinegear.com), but if it's been done there's no need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Zipguy, Yes, we have made it to production and we are constantly improving and developing new products and gear. Please let us know if you are interested in discussing the use of our systems. There are multiple cable cam companies out there, but none that offer the features of our system. Thanks for the question.


----------

